

Screenr Business is Closing on July 1, 2015 - biturd
http://business.screenr.com

======
biturd
Great service, too bad they aren't looking to work around the need for Java,
which is the main reason they claim to be closing, in that most browsers no
longer support it, and installing Java is something most won't be bothered
with. Funny how fast Java on the web can die but flash is still everywhere.

